# Spill resistant oil containers



## Billh51 (Mar 5, 2020)

Not really much of a project but a post I saw here recently got me interested to make some containers for myself. I found these paint bottles on EBay and got them shipped to my home for a little over $5.00. Not much to tell on the construction, as the pictures kind of explain things. I did epoxy a couple of magnets in the bottom of each bottle and the risers are made from 1/2” plastic pipe. I can now throw away my cut off beer can that is 7 years old and knocked over untold times.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 5, 2020)

Which epoxy? My stuff always gives out in oil....


----------



## hman (Mar 5, 2020)

You've actually got two things going against you - not only can epoxy fail in oil, but also the fact that the material of the cups (polypropylene) is nearly impossible to glue.  A friend once said it was like trying to get glue to stick to solidified grease.

On the other hand, no big deal if the magnets are loose inside the container.  They really have nowhere to go,  And if the container is placed on a steel surface, the magnets will still do a good job holding the cup down ... as well as holding ferrous swrf/chips away from the brush.


----------



## Billh51 (Mar 6, 2020)

I wasn’t aware of the epoxy problem but I guess they can’t really go anywhere, so time will tell. The epoxy was a 3M 5 minute product.


----------

